# Bolens 1900 Hydro Eliminator mower deck



## thebandit34 (Aug 9, 2010)

Does anyone have info for attaching a 54" mower deck to a 1900 Hydro Eliminator? The manuals I've found don't have any instructions for attaching. I believe some parts are missing for the lift links and have fabricated replacements. The link bolts were gone and I used bolts, but the links pop off. The deck rides right side low and adjustments do not correct this. This is the BEST lawn tractor I've ever owned and would like to get it operating right.
Thanks and Happy New Year.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like somethings amiss. For the 'link bolts' id drill a hole thru them and put a cotter pin or spring pin thru it where it hooks to the deck - use washers before putting the pin in on the other side of the hangar. 

Id pull the deck off and thoroughly check the deck trailing arms- cycle them up and down and see how they work- its possible theyre sticking from rust, couldve been bent by PO. To adjust the deck, id set a 2x4 flat on a flat surface and adjust the deck from there as needed.


----------



## thebandit34 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bolens 1000,
Thanks for your help and Happy New Year!
Darrell


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Darrell..... Be sure to give us some before and after pictures of the remodel!


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I own the 1800 Eliminator, you win!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Did you get it going yet Darrell?


----------



## thebandit34 (Aug 9, 2010)

High Beam,
Oh, it works ok, but it's annoying to have the deck links come off out in the pucker brush. It's put away for the winter 'cause it doesn't move snow very well without a blade or blower. Did you check out my picture on the protest?
Stay warm,
Darrell


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I did! I love those old photos, and as someone who was born in the midst of that period, always find it fascinating. Snow is melting from the trees and that alone makes me very happy! Take care for now! Christopher.


----------

